# Resizing pix



## Daddy1 (Dec 15, 2007)

I am trying to post pix of my work to Zapplication web site.  They require pix be 1920x1920.  Can someone walk me through the STEP BY STEP process of how to resize in Picasa2?

Thanks


----------



## gketell (Dec 16, 2007)

Open you picture.

Select the crop tool.  Choose manual.  Select a crop region that is as close to square as you can.  Click OK.  This is the only way to get a square picture in picasa.

Then go to File menu and select "export picture to folder..."  in there say "resize to 1920 pixels" and "Image quality maximum".  This is the only way I can find to resize the image.  Pick a destination folder and click OK.

Go find your file and upload it.

GK


----------



## gerryr (Dec 16, 2007)

You need to keep in mind that unless the image is absolutely square before resizing, the aspect ratio will get severely hosed up when you force the image to be square.


----------

